
Photos of online meetings and remote-working setups jeopardize personal security - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-dangerous-secrets-our-working-from-home-photos-reveal-11592605931
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/Th3KH](https://archive.vn/Th3KH)

